# Anyone have a room to rent?



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am searching frantically on Dubizzle but if any of you have or hear of a room going then would appreciate a heads up! I am going to be working in Burjuman so anywhere within 15mins drive from there will be fine (sorry cant be any more specific as I still havnt got my bearings here!). Budget.. well as cheap as poss lol but realistically I want to pay 4000dhs if poss max 5000. Thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I hear the beech is nice outside a Bar called Barasti......sleep there...

Or I have a shed in London ;-)

On a serious note, I will ask around for you, we have tons of people working with us, I will send a mass email out.....

4-5K a month, should easily get something.

Will let you know soon...


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I hear the beech is nice outside a Bar called Barasti......sleep there...
> 
> Or I have a shed in London ;-)
> 
> ...



Thank you.

I am viewing a place tomorrow in Mirdif, it sounds promising so fingers crossed no people sleeping behind curtains this time..


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no probs, heard that area is ok..

hopefully it will be good, curtains? unless its brad pitt hey ;-)

just dont settle for anything... hang on a bit if you need too...


----------



## shzzee (Oct 11, 2008)

*re. accomodation behind burjaman*

Hi. i'm staying behind burjaman area from long time. A separate room in my apartment will possiblly be free from 1st. of November. It's nice and furnished accommodation. The rent will be AED 5,000 per month; inclusive of water/electricity bills. 
Please let me know when you're traveling to Dubai? 

Kind regards,
shzzee





sara81 said:


> I am searching frantically on Dubizzle but if any of you have or hear of a room going then would appreciate a heads up! I am going to be working in Burjuman so anywhere within 15mins drive from there will be fine (sorry cant be any more specific as I still havnt got my bearings here!). Budget.. well as cheap as poss lol but realistically I want to pay 4000dhs if poss max 5000. Thanks


----------

